# Nasty Amano shrimp??



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a amano shrimp in a planted nano . He shares it with a halfmoon betta i have just watched the amano attack the betta and now the baetta has a rip in its fins!:icon_evil the fish cost me 17 pounds from a breeder. lol. Its not the first time i have watched him attack something. The other week i watched him attack and kill a ghost shrimp. i have moved him to a small tank by himself. was it the right thing to do?


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

question was did they pick on him first? I have one amano that causes no problems most of the time, but the moment a fish or other shrimp harasses her, they are the ones running like hell, she wont chase them down though, but i suppose a nano tank doesnt give much room for retreat


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope the Amano always is the first to start the fight. the betta was just swimming by and the shrimp leaped at it. It has been like this since day 1


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you sure it's an Amano shrimp? Some Macrobrachium shrimp look very similar. They have somewhat larger arms, hence the name. They will kill other shrimp and attack your fish!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

+ 1 sounds more like another species of shrimp than an amano. Picture would be nice to confirm and help you on the ID.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

redclaw macro??


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't have to be a red claw as there are many, many different varieties of Macrobrachium shrimp just as in (Neo)Caridinas.

Here is one that might be confused with an Amano:


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

It could be some other shrimp i will try to get pics in a min it has very long and huge claws.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> It could be some other shrimp i will try to get pics in a min it has very long and huge claws.


http://www.theshrimptank.com/shrimpspecies/redclaw.html


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

it looks like that one! so basicallly i have a killer shrimp. i have quarintined it in a gallon tank . are they ok in coldwater???


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

it dosent have red claws. it has clear ones.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

yep so not an amano shrimp... Should be fine in a cold water tank as long as it doesnt get to cold. Probably will get bigger than it currently is.


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks it has caused me trouble over the last few weeks e.g: 4 minnows dieing , ghost shrimp dead , ripped betta fins. stupid shrimp. I have called him Mr nasty! like the name? lol


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

I dislike amanos the more they grow the bigger a bully they become! I lost many an RCS to my amanos before I realized what was happening!


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have one in my tank at home that has some fairly large spots of a rusty looking orange running up it's back.

In the picture posted above what the clue that it's not an amano?


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

No, that's not an Amano. That's a Macrobrachium shrimp, which you can identify by the long arms in the front. Amanos are usually not "nasty" to anything, they just care for their algae.


----------



## tukmol (Nov 22, 2008)

shimp in the photo has claws too long for an amano.

i have 10 amanos in my planted nano... living peacefully with 20 neons and a pair of guppies. my amanos are so peaceful, that even when a fish dies... they won't even scavenge for the dead flesh.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

vca2004 said:


> Are you sure it's an Amano shrimp? Some Macrobrachium shrimp look very similar. They have somewhat larger arms, hence the name. They will kill other shrimp and attack your fish!


+2

I have 50+ amanos in my tank, and no problems what so ever.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Any of you guy's amanos like walking on carpet? LOL I lost 2 already and 1 got lucky when my wife saw it wandering in the living room.


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

The shrimp died the other day was quite glad after the trouble its caused me! While it was deing it kept swimming upside down and shooting everywhere! what was happening to it?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> thanks it has caused me trouble over the last few weeks e.g: 4 minnows dieing , ghost shrimp dead , ripped betta fins. stupid shrimp. I have called him Mr nasty! like the name? lol


Yes I love the name, it will fit him very well!! :icon_cool Be sure to put it on his gravestone


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

When he was dieing i wasent sure to be upset or glad .  lol


----------

